

Retrospective: Sketch by BohemianCoding - iduuck
http://vslck.im/articles/retrospective/

======
philipamour
Best UI design tool so far; HOWEVER, I am missing a lot of features from
Photoshop and the Sketch itself is IMO in an early beta stage and is really
buggy and sluggish.

I am currently working on a bigger project and have got multiple pages and art
boards and the performance is just terrible. Could be that I am on MBPwRD, but
I really doubt that. Gonna get a thunderbolt display and see.

Also there are many glitches with exporting that have not been yet fixed and I
have even got an email from the Sketch developers saying that they did not
notice the bugs I reported repetitively.

That said, I kind of regret getting rid of Photoshop and working in Sketch and
Pixelmator full-time. I may be putting Photoshop back on as it so far renders
everything as it is - that means perfectly and can export it that way as well;
but I am going to put PS back on only when the CC version gets "a better
trial" \- I am not willing to pay around 70 bucks a month and not fully own
the app for as long as I want. That's way too much for a subscription like
that. Also my be cause I hate subscription system, don't believe cloud and I
want to own the product. Not having problem like this with Sketch - I even
purchased a copy for my fiancée - 50 bucks is a steal, I would not hesitate to
drop 300 bucks, if they would fix bugs, performance issues and added all the
features I need.

Can't wait what bjango is going to come up with, Marc is an awesome designer,
the Skala is gonna be a blast.

~~~
iduuck
Sure, it's not perfect. Sketch was build by an, as far as I know, 2 people
team. And how many people work on Photoshop? It's just a nice handy tool for
managing some little projects. To manage big projects it's to laggy on my MBA.
But as long as you have an MBP (> 15'') or MBPwRD (> 15'') you are fine with
it. Or just use an iMac.

I never checked out Pixelmator. But the subscription-system is also a terrible
thing. Beside this _many_ students or pupil didn't have a credit card (at
least in Germany). And that is also a really huge waste of money on Adobe's
side. But if you are a student it just costs 29,99€ in Germany, that's a
little discount for us pupils. But anyway the problem with the credit card is
still there.

------
adregan
Zooming is really buggy for me in Sketch. Sometimes I just fly around the
canvas, and I haven't figured out a good way to recenter like double clicking
the hand tool in illustrator.

~~~
iduuck
I figured it out myself that this is buggy, but if you work with it everyday I
am confident with it now. I also figuread out that the scrolling over the
canvas is (a bit) buggy, too. But I didn't care about it anymore, because I
use SPACE+DRAG.

